# Recipes



## imjoyce (Jun 8, 2007)

I would like to know if we could add a forum for recipes -- those that you would buy all ingredients at your condo using everything or tossing very little away.  I'm not speaking of having your kitchen onhand but flying in, buying, making a few meals, and leaving.

Yes, we go out to eat and don't just stay in our condo and cook, but I work a lot of hours at home and actually like to cook a little at the condo.  But I'm not looking for recipes that take flour and sugar, etc.  Also, some resorts have a potluck once a week and I wouldn't mind knowing what is quick, easy and use up the condo groceries without buying extras.  So, what do you think?    Joyce, and I've been a TUG member for a very long time but under my name it says Guest???


----------



## Keitht (Jun 8, 2007)

Purely personal opinion, but I would think that recipes fit quite happily into The Lounge.  To have a seperate forum just for them could be the thin end of the wedge.  I'm sure there are plenty of other subjects that could also potentially then ask for their own forum.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 8, 2007)

imjoyce said:


> ....I've been a TUG member for a very long time but under my name it says Guest???


All BBS registrants who have not joined TUG are listed as "Guests".  If you are a paying member of TUG, see this link for how to change your profile (by obtaining and inserting the TUG BBS Member Code) to change your designation to "TUG Member".

Other than specific forums for exchange companies, new forums are generally added when there is enough discussion about a particular topic to justify isolating the topic into a single area. Although there are occasional discussions of recipes, there don't seem to be as many recipe threads as the least used of our other regular forums.

Based on a "Search", there are only 117 existing threads from the past two years that contain the word *recipe*. A high percentage of those don't relate to your indicated topic.

Consider starting a topic in the TUG Lounge asking for recipes. Include a descriptive topic heading, such as "Recipes for timesharing - buying all (or most) ingredients onsite"


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 8, 2007)

*Absolutely.*




Keitht said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of other subjects that could also potentially then ask for their own forum.


Gorilla Glue.  Girl Scouts.  Fixa-fixa.  Whamma-whamma.  Musical instruments.  Program notes.  Timeshare tour freebies.  Capitalization.  Good deeds.  eBay.  PayPal.  Cats & dogs.  Ice hockey.  Dinner shows.  Fuel economy.  Football.  Metric football.  Passports.  Savings accounts.  Meditation.  Computers.  Cruises.  Garage sales.  Recycling.  University shootings.  Craig's List.  Kurt Vonnegut. 

The list goes on & on -- way too many for each to have its own forum heading. 

Fortunately, they all fit nicely into _TUG Lounge_ -- all those & loads more. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

